# Smali edits?



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there a TUT anywhere on how to do these? I get migraines trying to understand them! Thanks in advance.

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

"Droid DOES!! said:


> Is there a TUT anywhere on how to do these? I get migraines trying to understand them! Thanks in advance.
> 
> This thread has been Thunder struck!!


Google ultimate android themeing guide... I think it has some smali edit in it ..


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

gitku said:


> Google ultimate android themeing guide... I think it has some smali edit in it ..


Actually had that guide but, the links in it are expired to go deeper unfortunately. I have a developer that's going to show me so, hopefully I'll be good. Thank you for the response though 

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------

